# They tried to steal my camera!



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a trail camera that we have been putting out for about 8 weeks now without any problems. Well today we went to check it after 7 days of being out and found it broken free from the straps laying down on the ground. Some SOB found the camera, cut the rachet strap, and proceded to hack/chop the tree it was locked to. Thankfully it was locked to the tree and the D bag didn't have any bolt cutters. I have a pretty good idea who did it, as it was messed with the night it was hung. When I hung it, there was a guy on the other side of the river (who lives there) that was watching us closely. The crooks put a shirt over the camera, so the only pics I got were covered up. I am not going to put it back out in the same spot any more, as I already know the deer in the area.

On a side note, I had a few hundred dollars worth of beaver and otter traps stolen last year (from a different farm) It amazes me the nerve people have any more. Make sure if you have them out, you buy the extra box and lock to secure them! 

King


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya people have no respect anymore, sure im only 16 years old, but ive heard how people were back in the day and I would put money on it that that wouldnt of happened 30 years ago... Just rediculous. Post the pics when you get a chance im curious of what it looks like rofl.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

I feel your pain....Over the years I've lost 2 tree stands, 1 camera, and once someone smashed my window of my truck out to steal an empty gun case. Makes you wish there was an open season on thieves.....


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

my father has a small farm in morrow county and we had a camera stolen last week from his place. in morrow county if you post a no trespassing sign its an invite to come on in. amazing how stupid people are and disrespectful. and the funny thing when u finally do catch them all say the same thing man i didnt know i couldnt be here and i respect ur place ok well then if all these people respect it then why am i missing stuff and why is there trash here and why the hell did u drive or walk right by the big yellow signs saying no trespassing. sorry just dont like disrespecting people. i feel ur pain on that camera issue.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that happened. I would put it back out and then hang a infra-red camera high in a tree to get a couple good pics of them , then call me and we'll pay them a little visit!!


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

I now know how you guys feel...just had my trail cam stolen along with the external battery that goes with it. It looks like they took an axe or a sledge hammer to the lock that was on it and slid it out of the locking mechanism that was on it. They also took one of the two ratchet straps that I had on my ladder stand, the pins that hold the ladder together and ripped the burlap down that I had put around my stand for concealment. I have a pic of everything but a guys face from a few weeks back, so I am thinking it was him but with no proof or picture of his face I don't really think I can do much of anything. arggh I am so livid right now, I just can't believe the amount of disrepect that people have for others property. Anyone know of a little gps locator I can hide in a trail cam? That would be a way to catch him and prosecute this theif if I could do that.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Worst prank I play on game cameras is to give them my up close face shot once I see them. Give them a big smile, showing all three of my teeth! LOL

Huntinbull


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Lmao, Huntinbull I think I would jump outta my seat if I seen that on my trail cam!!!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Some of the perpetrators are "anti's" that are opposed to all hunting.
...


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

well the next camera i buy will send pics to my phone so i can call my uncle who lives at the front of our place and he can run out and fill their butts with rock salt then they will for surly be anti's anti trespassers that is i have no place or time for disrespectful people


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

good idea creeker


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Geez - sorry to hear -


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I liked to think that sportsman are honest, consciencious people who care deeply about maintaining thier sport, but Ive had so much stolen over the years, rods, tackle boxes, ropes&anchor, camo, decoys, gps, treestands, seats, that I've come to realize that its hard to trust anyone you dont know and they even some of the ones you do to an extent.

At least you still have the camera, Ive lost stands that were chained to the tree on private property... Thats not an oppertunist thief, he or she had some forethought and planning into that.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Erie the key word in the last post was SPORTSMEN these people who do this type of thing are not sportsman they are thiefs. they give the rest of us bad names i think this relates back to one of the other forum topics of getting permission to hunt private land. the owner may have had bad experiences like this and now doesn't want to let people hunt. It only takes one bad sportsman to demoralize us and our sport. Its sad but what can you do? Can't stay with your stuff 24/7


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that...I had one stolen last year and it still fires me up when I think about it.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Im sorry to say it, but some people just need an old fashion ass whoopin. Why are people so damn disrespectful, I cant stand people like this. I m glad to hear the D BAG didnt get your camera though. If I was you I would defiantly be going to talk to him.


----------

